# Benefiber?



## Blackcat (Sep 1, 2001)

Anyone heard of this. My sister e-mailed me and told me about it. Anyone tried it? Pros/cons.Let me knowAmanda


----------



## Jana (Jun 3, 2000)

I, too, would like to know if Benefiber is effective. Has anyone tried it? It's expensive!


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

seems different from others but they don't say why. i called them and they couldn't give much info.tom


----------



## Lissa1 (Apr 22, 2002)

I got a couple of samples from my doc, but haven't tried them yet (I'm trying Citrucel first). I think the difference is that it's supposed to be non-thickening and flavorless, thus easier to drink down.


----------



## nsmith4366 (May 4, 2002)

I retract my positive previous statement for Benefiber. As a person with IBS D, this fiber is not helpful. It promotes D. It is a vegetable gum fiber made from "cluster beans". This is a starch product that INCREASES motility in the system. Fine if you have constipation - NOT GOOD if you have IBS D!!! Increased transit time/and D!!! I am back to metamucil/psyllium now. BEWARE IBS D. Benefiber IS a fiber but it is NOT bulk forming in the body. That is why it is great for IBS C and not D!!! IBS D needs bulk forming, stick with psylium for now - bulk forming.


----------



## JackieGian (Mar 23, 2002)

I didn't think it was more expensive. It has absolutely NO taste and more importantly, doesn't get all thick and gross like metamucil. Plus, it is all soluble fiber -- better for gas!


----------

